# Written by CAPT Ellison, M.D. US Army



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Great post RC


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a great thread, and It is amazing how tough that generation was it makes us seem sad in comparation.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> That is a great thread, and It is amazing how tough that generation was it makes us seem sad in comparation.


First , great thread!

Second, I agree with Kentucky, and would also add, that honor and humility seemed to be common place with this generation. At least with the many I have had the privilege of knowing and speaking with.


----------

